# Can you put some sort of a limit placed on signatures?



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

This forum has some of the longest sigs I've ever seen in all my foruming days. I find most of the time, signatures are just an image or text, but the ones here are practically a web page on their own. I think there should be a limit of length, width, and size.


EXAMPLE (from another forum):

Images no larger than 100px high and 500px wide and under 125kb; No more than 3 lines of text (if you have an image in the sig).


Another forum (and what a rip-off it is):

No pictures. 5 lines of text


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

look at who has the large sigs. you find they are either old members, or mods, as they are the only ones that can have "large" sigs. and they have earned the right to them. and so far, i have yet to see any sigs that i'd consider over done here.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Limiting the sig size would hinder the ability of the tech staff to provide quick response time to the users seeking help. The ability to put multiple links in our sigs keeps us from having to type the same things over and over, or navigating to other threads to copy and paste the info needed.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Can you give me an example as to what is a "large" signature. I have yet to see one.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Grove! I don't know when you "came back" but I haven't seen you in a LOOONG time!! :grin: good to see you posting again! (I was kbalona)

as far as signatures, I don't really know what the OP means, I have not seen any signatures that I consider out-of-line, and most are jam-packed with great info.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Good to see you again. Came back the other day :grin:


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

Zazula

One link, three lines of quotes, and three images (though I do like the Indiana Jones thing!).


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

I see no problem with that, it is a cool sig.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

I can not recall where I found it, or what it is called.

I think it might something like a firefox extension that will eliminate the signatures in all forums...from your screen.

I have used it and it works great.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Alternately you can go into your control panel (the boards one for your account that is), and go to Edit Options, scroll down and you can uncheck the box to show sig's then that should do what you want I'd of thought, you can also do the same for avatars as well.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

8210guy is right
go into user control panel>
edit options>
uncheck what you dont want to view
*Thread Display Options : 
Visible Post ElementsYou have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts. 
Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in code) 
[/B]*


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Low down on the whole subject:

Some may fall into the category as being slightly big - but they will only belong to a moderator+ status. 

I do not see this as a problem as there is only a minute percentile who are a moderator+ status.

Are you on 56k? Do you have issues loading certain images?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree that several of the sigs on here (including mine) are very big or long, but as has been previously said, these long sigs are used by staff members who put in a great deal of time on the forum helping people. Most of the time, the sigs contain the links most often used by that person, thus making it easier for them to help. If the sigs were to be limited, the help being provided on this forum would also be limited.

If the signatures annoy you, turn them off in the User CP. However, if you ask for help in the support forums at any time, you'll almost certainly come across someone who will say "click on such-and-such in my signature"...


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

could it be changed so that at least hyperlinks are allowed in signatures?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Only staff can put links in their signatures. Admin made it that way to prevent unauthorised advertising.


----------



## usedHONDA (Feb 1, 2007)

Grove said:


> Are you on 56k? Do you have issues loading certain images?


Nah, I'm on 250k.



Indoril Nerevar said:


> I agree that several of the sigs on here (including mine) are very big or long...


I think yours beats Zazula's! I guess I won't argue with that (probably because I'm not good at debate).


I just installed that FF extension that n4me mentioned and it works like a charm. I installed it mainly because other forums that I visit (as a guest) have unneeded stuff in their sigs.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think I have the longest signature... But it is mostly relevant. Except for the GIF with the smilies and the specs of my laptop, it is all there for a reason.

Like previously stated, you can turn off sigs in the user CP.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

From Matt:


> I think I have the longest signature...


Just because i had to get a bigger screen for your sig....:laugh: :wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What resolution was your previous screen?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Matt, I was kidding. :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Adding my $.02...

I've seen sigs with 640x480px GIF animations that took time to load even on my 7Mbps line. I talked to the admins and they didn't care in the least little bit. ***!

Note: These were not on TSF, but other forums.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think my sig is spot on


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

There are no over the top, link happy, picture happy siggys here on TSF. Some are close to stepping over the line, but none do.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it all boils down to personal opinion


----------

